# Can't decide what to call my dog's color!!



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I know I've posted this question before, but I still don't know what to call Bullet's color! He's a little over a year now, and his color has darkened a bit, but I think it's where it will stay now.
I've had suggestions of fawn brindle, chocolate brindle, fawn rednose with ghost brindling, champagne brindle, light red brindle, and a few more I can't think of right now... In different lighting backgrounds, his color looks different too, as you will see in the pics. Please let me know what you guys think! I want to finally have a solid answer when people ask what I call his color (which gets asked very often!)


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

His color is "chinga-chown-chown"
Beautiful!!!! sorry to be of no help!


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would go with "Champagne Brindle". If anything, it sounds nicer!  Good looking guy!


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

Buckskin with white markings and red nose.. that would be my call from your pics.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

i would call it red fawn brindle. very pretty dog


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think you could call her a fawn brindle or chocolate brindle.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking dog


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that you call a brindle after the masking color. On your dog, it looks like the masking color (ie, stripe color) is chocolate. So chocolate brindle. I've also heard it called rednose brindle which works for me, but chocolate brindle is probably the proper term.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Prettiful was my first thought, Fawn Brindle was my second


----------



## KoalaXcore (Jan 29, 2010)

*You're dog is beautiful and i'd call it a red brindle, or maybe a fawn brindle. *


----------



## pitbull951 (Jan 22, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> I know I've posted this question before, but I still don't know what to call Bullet's color! He's a little over a year now, and his color has darkened a bit, but I think it's where it will stay now.
> I've had suggestions of fawn brindle, chocolate brindle, fawn rednose with ghost brindling, champagne brindle, light red brindle, and a few more I can't think of right now... In different lighting backgrounds, his color looks different too, as you will see in the pics. Please let me know what you guys think! I want to finally have a solid answer when people ask what I call his color (which gets asked very often!)


I have produced quite a few dogs that color it is cream cocoa brindle.
By the way it is a reverse brindle.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

pitbull951 said:


> I have produced quite a few dogs that color it is cream cocoa brindle.
> By the way it is a reverse brindle.


what does reverse brindle mean exactly?


----------

